# Whimis and fall protection



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Had to sit through another "boring" lets take the same safety coarse over and over again every year. It's the law up here in commie Canada, No whimis ticket (workplace hazardous material information system) or fall protection ticket, then safety inspectors can remove you from a jobsite.

But at least I will give todays instructor credit, he flew through everything today. Since we half to sit for 4 hours every year. He treated it more like a review, Rather than it being our first time:thumbsup:

So, just wondering, how many guys have took some form of a safety coarse, and how many have not.

Since I had to be bored with safety stuff today, just thought I would bore the rest of you guys:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it because you work for the union 2buck?
Because honestly, I have WSIB, and I have employees and I've never once had to take any sort of training or safety courses or anything of that measure. I hardly ever even speak with WSIB. 
And to tell you the truth, I think it's only ever happened once where an inspector came on our jobsite. And we just hid in the attic until he left.
Sometimes if were working in a bigger, extremely busy sub-division that's been known to get blitzed by inspectors than we just always ensure that once were inside we lock all the doors so no one else can get in unless they know where the key is. (and let's be honest, the key's in the same place on every job. Hydro Meter! lol)
But we haven't had to hide in a while now, at least 3-4 years. They just don't come around at all. I hear allot of talk. Contractors are always warning us, watch out, inspectors are blitzing hard this year! Their out looking for anyone!....But still...never see them.
I don't know if Im just lucky, or if they're just lazy around here. Who knows.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Is it because you work for the union 2buck?
> Because honestly, I have WSIB, and I have employees and I've never once had to take any sort of training or safety courses or anything of that measure. I hardly ever even speak with WSIB.
> And to tell you the truth, I think it's only ever happened once where an inspector came on our jobsite. And we just hid in the attic until he left.
> Sometimes if were working in a bigger, extremely busy sub-division that's been known to get blitzed by inspectors than we just always ensure that once were inside we lock all the doors so no one else can get in unless they know where the key is. (and let's be honest, the key's in the same place on every job. Hydro Meter! lol)
> ...


nothing to do with the union PT..... It's the government.

and as they say, you may not have a interest in politics, but politics will take a interest in you one day.

One day, WSIB may ask if your employes have their whimis ticket, if not, you will half to make them take it, or pay more in WSIB.

Even if you work at Tim Hortons, you half to have whimis.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> nothing to do with the union PT..... It's the government.
> 
> and as they say, you may not have a interest in politics, but politics will take a interest in you one day.
> 
> ...


That's so weird!! I wonder why they've never bothered me before...
Hopefully I can just keep flying under the radar. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's so weird!! I wonder why they've never bothered me before...
> Hopefully I can just keep flying under the radar. :yes:


Here you go PT http://worksitesafety.ca/store/cata...ce=AdWords&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ONFAPA

So you can be prepared when they "DO" catch you


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here you go PT http://worksitesafety.ca/store/cata...ce=AdWords&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ONFAPA
> 
> So you can be prepared when they "DO" catch you


That's a pile of crap if you ask me!



> Key Points on Fall Arrest Protection:
> Fall Arrest is to stop a worker safely after a Fall has occurred.
> Anyone working at a height of 3 metres or more is required by law to be Fall Arrest trained.


If they ask me if my employees have Fall Arrest Protection I just have to say "no, they don't work at a height greater than 3 meters." 
Done and Done!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's a pile of crap if you ask me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be such a baby:whistling2:

It's like everything else, to get your drivers license, you need to pass a series of test. You may not think about it now, but you did learn something from those test. It's the same with safety coarses, you will learn something weather you want to admit it or not. I listen to stuff that will fight the system..... Like "No Mr safety inspector, I don't need a Material data sheet for that product, b/c I bought it as a consumer product from Home depot"..........you have no idea what I'm talking about with that statement, thats why you would get a ticket,,,,, well I will not:yes:

Don't get me wrong, I hate all the safety [email protected], it's all over kill and just a money grab now. hence having to take the same safety coarse every year, is the same as making you do your drivers examination every year..... over kill:furious:

So IMO, all newbs should take the coarse at least once, they will learn stuff

Knowledge is power PT:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't be such a baby
> 
> It's like everything else, to get your drivers license, you need to pass a series of test. You may not think about it now, but you did learn something from those test. It's the same with safety coarses, you will learn something weather you want to admit it or not. I listen to stuff that will fight the system..... Like "No Mr safety inspector, I don't need a Material data sheet for that product, b/c I bought it as a consumer product from Home depot"..........you have no idea what I'm talking about with that statement, thats why you would get a ticket,,,,, well I will not
> 
> ...


So thank god I have you guys here to repeat what you learn to me! :thumbsup:

"No Mr safety inspector, I don't need a Material data sheet for that product, b/c I bought it as a consumer product from Home depot"

Ah.....I can feel my power growing :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a yes and no answer for me 2buck. I took a OSHA ,or as we call it OCHIT, lead abatement course once. Although it wasn't a requirement to work the constructioin company "suggested" we all drive two hours to New Jersey to take the course. I NEVER used any of the schooling in any way shape or form.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> So thank god I have you guys here to repeat what you learn to me! :thumbsup:
> 
> "No Mr safety inspector, I don't need a Material data sheet for that product, b/c I bought it as a consumer product from Home depot"
> 
> Ah.....I can feel my power growing :whistling2::laughing:


Yes, lucky you dangerous young buck, now start learning http://www.millerfallprotection.com/smart-solutions/guide-to-fall-protection/fall-protection-iq-test

As for the material data sheet. If you buy your mud in boxes, and dump it into a paint bucket. By law,,,, you must now label the new material that was dumped into that bucket, so anyone will know the contents of the bucket......... boring you yet:whistling2:

Then, if a inspector wanted to, he/she could press you to produce a material data sheet, which is required on all places of work like factories, restaurants, labs, garages, construction sites etc.....

But since consumer products do not need a MDS sold along with them, there's a little loop hole you can work around.

So well my knowledge will save me a fine, your lack of knowledge will cost you:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes, lucky you dangerous young buck, now start learning http://www.millerfallprotection.com/smart-solutions/guide-to-fall-protection/fall-protection-iq-test
> 
> As for the material data sheet. If you buy your mud in boxes, and dump it into a paint bucket. By law,,,, you must now label the new material that was dumped into that bucket, so anyone will know the contents of the bucket......... boring you yet:whistling2:
> 
> ...


47%!! :blink:
Maybe I should read up....haha :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> 47%!! :blink:
> Maybe I should read up....haha :jester:


Your right, you should study up.

Thursday nights shall be safety lesson night. Make sure your here next Thursday for your next Lesson:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your right, you should study up.
> 
> Thursday nights shall be safety lesson night. Make sure your here next Thursday for your next Lesson:yes:


Ah....damnit!....Fine!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes, lucky you dangerous young buck, now start learning http://www.millerfallprotection.com/smart-solutions/guide-to-fall-protection/fall-protection-iq-test
> 
> As for the material data sheet. If you buy your mud in boxes, and dump it into a paint bucket. By law,,,, you must now label the new material that was dumped into that bucket, so anyone will know the contents of the bucket......... boring you yet:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Yeah 2buck ...:whistling2: Lets see your material data sheet for this week  LOL!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

did they give you the bullshyte story of the guy with the mask and a hole with a cigarette hanging out of it?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Yeah 2buck ...:whistling2: Lets see your material data sheet for this week  LOL!


think he was trying to be funny and sanded it of one of the drums in the building


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Yeah 2buck ...:whistling2: Lets see your material data sheet for this week  LOL!


Hahaha! Good call Moore.

2buck's material sheet:
-1lrg coffee
-2buckjr

So JR can work while 2buck watches. :laughing:



Bazooka-Joe said:


> did they give you the bullshyte story of the guy with the mask and a hole with a cigarette hanging out of it?


And seriously!? Haha! That's too funny. Classic.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing like that here in nz. No one cares, sniff sniff :jester:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We to are like comie Canada. To be able to go onto a construction site you have to have done a Occupational Health and safety induction course. If you wish to use stilts you have to do a stilt safety and maintenance course. For each job you must have all of the relevant MSDS. You must complete a job risk assessment form. You must complete and comply with a safe work method statement. That is in addition to all electrical equipment being inspected and taged for compliance every three months.
It is a wonder we ever get time to work.:furious:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes they visited me twice in last 2 months
I recall about 3 years ago they stop us and sent us back to school


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> Yes they visited me twice in last 2 months
> I recall about 3 years ago they stop us and sent us back to school


See PT, The safety dudes are on the prowl:whistling2:

I hear towns that start with the letter "S" are next on their list...... Sudbury boy.

Their going to hunt you down,,, fine you,,,,, and send you to school:thumbup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol. They did stop 30 of us ouch that cost the company money that day


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> Lol. They did stop 30 of us ouch that cost the company money that day


Which part of the province do you hail from????

Hope you don't live near Sudbury,,,, or someone with the initials of PT might come knocking on your door to night, In the hope you will be his new friend:whistling2:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol that's funny 

Been working in south west Ontario for over 15 years. 
It's been slow the last few years. Working north also


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Ministry guy has been nice to me the 2 encounters maybe he sees I'm getting old


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> Lol that's funny
> 
> Been working in south west Ontario for over 15 years.
> It's been slow the last few years. Working north also


If it's slow where you are, you must be from the Windsor area. head on up to the London area, like everyone else from windsor:whistling2:.

heard through the grape vine they need some stucco guys up here:yes:

Don't let PT know:whistling2:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

You got it Windsor. I even notice a guy using my name in London I'm going to let him hang himself good then I let my lawyer call him. use to due a lot of stucco in Windsor, but there doing it for nothing now .I find it's not worth it I still get alot of calls from up north to due some
I went back to taping


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy Crap! Miss me much 2buck!? You can't go 2 posts without mentioning my name. :laughing:

And who the hell says I need new friends!? 
You as$holes won't leave me alone!

Awe...im sorry...I feel bad...I shouldn't have said that...


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> We don't need no stinking badges! - YouTube


You should always where a badge Mudshark, it could save your life.:yes:

You never know when a deal can go wrong, when your doing one of those RUNS







with your boat:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buck - your video just goes to show the uselessness of badges.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

catisred said:


> Excuse me, what is a whimis ticket?


too much typing http://www.labour.gov.on.ca/english/hs/pubs/whmis/

It's a safety coarse that all Canucks half to take if you have a job (except moose boy:whistling2

teach things like warning labels, working around heights or confined spaces etc.......

Ticket shows you took the coarse, no ticket, you get the boot:yes:


----------

